# الى طلبة هندسة الميكانيك جميع ماتحتاجه في هندسة الميكانيك



## tayseer_eng (22 سبتمبر 2009)

أقدم لكم اخواني كتاب 
Mechanical Engineer's Handbook
يحتوي على اغلب مواد الميكانيك

· Statics
· Dynamics
· Mechanics of Materials
· Theory of Mechanisms
· Machine Components
· Theory of Vibration
· Principles of Heat Transfer
· Fluid Dynamics
· Control
· Differential Equations and Systems 

ارجو أن يفيدكم
الرابط هو
http://www.4shared.com/file/134417588/42b1046d/497.html


----------



## مريم هاشم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ولكن الرابط لا يعمل اتمنى رفع الملف على غير رابد شير وشكرا


----------



## ابو سرويه (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الرابط يعمل..... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود كبير بارك الله في عملك


----------

